# Hairless Ear Tips - Update, New Question!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My doe Twix has a bit of hairlessness on the tips of her ears. Could it be due to sunburn (though the dark patch of skin on her right ear is hairless/thinning too)? They look a little red, I forgot to grease her ears up with sunblock when she went out the other day, since it seems they can burn. Or is it something else, like lice or mites?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Hairlesr Ear Tips*

I would think it would be lice or mites. The other thought is zinc or selenium or copper deficiency.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Hairlesr Ear Tips*

Yep, turned out to be lice! Not many, yet, at least.

So, I used ivermectin pour-on, as recommended by Goat-Link, 1cc per 20lbs, dribbled along the back. I dosed both Twix and Artie, her wether companion. BUT every place the pour-on touched Artie, he lost his hair! Has anyone else had this happen? Will he be ok, albeit with temporary bald spots? Twix has had zero reaction.

All their bedding also got removed, and the new stuff sprinkled with diatomaceous earth.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds like he isn't that tolerant of it. Might want to try something else next time. A permethrin dilution might work too, as a spray on. Hope that is all the reaction he has.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was told by a vet once when I was still new to goats to use the pour on to deworm my goats. Not a good idea. Their skin turned all red and their hair got thin. I washed mine off and put some soothing lotion on their backs. So if your going to dose again I would give it internally.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Given internally, like with the oral drench or injection preparation, will it kill external parasites, too?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

From my understanding if given by injection it will get rid of biting lice but if they are not the biting kind you may have to just dust him with some python dust or diatomaceous earth instead.


----------

